

Ask HN: Which company (Fedex, UPS, DHL) looses the least packages? - mobl

One of those companies lost a very valuable package to our startup, just curious as to which one has the best service for both US packages and foreign?
======
gregjor
I'm wondering which company LOSES the FEWEST packages.

~~~
mobl
Good one. My spelling deteriorates every year I am now in the US. ;-) Thanks

